# how often do you wash or sterilise a dummy?



## kitabird

can you repeatedly use the same one all day if it hasn't been dropped on the floor or anything? or should you use a fresh one for each nap time? :shrug: I've only just given LO the dummy for the first time today so I'm clueless! Also, would you always sterilise it or just wash it sometimes?


----------



## Claire788

I used to have a couple dotted about when LO was about 3 weeks, but only went in the wash if I dropped it, or it got a bit hairy/fluffy from the cot/blankets etc. I gathered them all up at the end of the day and steralised them with the bottles.

I gave up steralising them, about 12 weeks, when I a) ran it under a hot tap or b) probably not recommended lol) sucked them and gave them back

as soon as wee man started reaching and grabbing things, i figured steralising the dummies was a bit pointless, imo!! :)


----------



## OmarsMum

We have 6, & all r usually around the house. My LO only use it for napping & before bedtime to settle. When I find one not in place, I just drop it in the strerilizer.


----------



## Gingerspice

I rarely sterilise ours. Even from birth, depending where it was dropped I would just suck it then return it to them. Occassionally they got put in a mug with freshly boiled water poured over them.

Given they stick their fists in their mouth and they get touched by loads of people etc I wasn't fussed. they seem fine with this and not got ill yet.


----------



## Seity

We rinse it when we notice the cat hair starting to collect along the base.


----------



## babyblog

I have never sterilised one dummy x


----------



## ellers

I've never sterilised his dummies - he sucks anything he can get his hands on, so I don't think the dummy will make the difference.


----------



## blahblahblah

When we used a dummy I had two, and have always needed to run the steriliser twice a day. So I'd just swap them each time and chuck the other one in. I have never put it in my own mouth. I used a mam clip cord so it rarely got dropped anywhere yukky - but if it did I just rinsed it with boiling water, or worst case tap water.


----------



## hancake100

When Ellie was a few weeks old I used to gather them all up at night and sterilise them and some in the dummy holder ready or left them in the steriliser. If they touched something other than her mouth I was there straight away running them under hot water from the kettle :dohh:

But know I dont really bother If I find them knocking around when I am doing her bottle at night time then I will stick them in but other than that I dont. She puts everythng and anythng in her mouth at the moment so it seems pretty pointless to me :baby:


----------



## sophieee18

I dont steralise dummies. Once in a blue moon i will put them in with his bottles, but have probably done this 3 times since he has been born. I just give it a suck before i give it too him and if it goes on a dirty floor like outside i will run it under the tap and then suck it! x


----------



## Sam9kids

Never steralised a dummy!


----------



## daisydoo

Seity said:


> We rinse it when we notice the cat hair starting to collect along the base.

:dohh: sounds like my house! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

i sterilise them every day. if they fall on the floor i will sterilise them before giving it back to him. if it falls on his blanket or in the swing or pram i wont sterilise it.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Seity said:


> We rinse it when we notice the cat hair starting to collect along the base.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

That sounds like our house too! Basically everything in our house, including his stuff is covered in either cat or dog hair!


----------



## honeygrl

I never sterilize them either. Just pop it in my mouth and give it right back. It's good for building the immune system! If it falls someplace where I'm not brave enough to put it in my own mouth then I'll wash it off but still don't sterilize it.


----------



## purple_kiwi

we have to and they get ran under hot water through out the day. i have cats so they somtimes get fur when they drop


----------



## baby09

We have two, she only has them for naps and bedtime. I sterilise one at night with the bottles and she has the other then the next day she has the clean one, then i sterilise that night again so she always has a clean one for the day and night. xxx


----------



## ellie27

Anna has 3 dummies - she always has a clean one when she needs it - only for night time or at some naps if she is being really fussy.

Dummies are sterilised every day with the bottles:flower:


----------



## bubbles123

I sterilise them once a day in the morning and he usually has the same one all day. If it starts to get a bit of fluff etc attached to it round the house I run a bit of boiling water over it. I would switch to a new one though if it fell on the floor outside.


----------



## CormacksGirl

Adam has two dummies. They get sterilised once a day with the bottles. But during the day if its dropped in the pram or on his blanket swing etc I just pop it in my mouth and give it straight back!!! If however it's dropped in the supermarket it gets sterilised!!!


----------



## Adi1973

> We rinse it when we notice the cat hair starting to collect along the base.

Lol - with two cats and two dogs at home, I could relate to this one...


----------

